# Hepatitis C and interferon induced thyroiditis



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Hepatitis C and interferon induced thyroiditis

Abstract to be found here......

http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=fd0dcd867afc06130d7fcde3b6b3dd7c


----------

